# What kind of clover is this?



## treeoflife (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi. I believe this is an oxalis plant. Sure looks like one, anyway.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I think that is what is caled shamrocks, not real sure though.

G3


----------



## Wits End (May 16, 2009)

It is oxalis. It grows wild here in the south but can also be bought in the garden center. It grows from small bulbs.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Oxalis. That's it, thanks. Not sure how good of a bee plant it is, but the were hammering it today. Could be that is about the only thing blooming right now too.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

We have it all over an old garden/flowerbed near the Barn. Probably 1/4 acre but have never seen a Bee on it. Are there different varieties that Bees don't use?


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks like there are a bunch of different ones. When I google imaged searched. I have a lot of this one in my yard. I didn't know it was oxalis. And I have never seen a bee on it.

Here is the wiki page on Oxalis.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxalis


----------

